# freeloading!



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Ok so we have been in France for 16 nights now and in Jura for 8 nights and are currently parked on the aire at Mercantine next to lake vouglans. The entry in the campsite database on here says its free but its not anymore. It's €6 on a machine which isn't working but a chap came and collected the money and told us for definate it was strictly 24 hours only which is a pain.

The weather is rubbish and not set to improve until tomorrow. 

So. Does anyone know of any good wild camping spots within a few miles of this lake? There are not many aires or wild spots near it according to cc infos but we would like to find something for a couple of days so when the weather improves we can go swimming and maybe get the dinghy out.

There is an aire at orgelet but its over run by gypsies right now.

This is the first night we have has to pay and its just not good enough! 

We left the uk with just €6 so I've had to spend that now all in one night! 

So come on! Share the wild spots please otherwise we will have to pack up and go home!


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Theres an aire at Clairvaux les Lacs Barry if that's any good, but its years since we used it.

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/Francais/ccia.php?numero=712

Pete


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

Maybe if you find a free spot nearby you could pop back just before the collector and earn a few €6's to boost the coffers :lol: 

James


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Hi Barry

Did a bit of googling for you , don't know if it will help but

From website :-

http://www.juralacs.com/page-hebergement-restauration-camping-car,147.html

These are listed but some may only be service areas so no overnighting...

Clairvaux Les Lacs 6 Route de Lons Le Saunier
The area is situated along N78 road, in front of Gendarmerie. (From centre of Clairvaux Les Lacs, take direction Lons Le Saunier). informations touristiques Longitude : 5.74028000
Latitude : 46.58612000 
Orgelet 10 Champ de Foire.
From the roundabout in front of information point, take direction Lons Le Saunier, then, turn 1st street on the left. Toilettes publiques Longitude : 5.60805000
Latitude : 46.52250000 
La Tour du Meix 0 Pont de La Pyle (Pyle bridge).
It is situated in the tourist area of Surchauffant,outside of the campsite. It is a sanistation area only. Parking is not allowed during the night. Aire de pique-nique Longitude : 5.67150000
Latitude : 46.52095000 
Arinthod 5 Route de Fetigny.
It is situated next to football stadium. From Arinthod, take road D80 direction Fétigny. Electricité 
Thoirette 5 Grande Rue.
It is in the centre of the village, in front of supermarket and room for feasts. Electricité 
Doucier 0 Domaine de Chalain.
Situated in the parking of the beach "Domaine de Chalain". Parking is not allowed during the night. Aire de pique-nique 
Maisod - La Mercantine 10 Beach of Mercantine. Area is situated in the harbour (access from D470 road and follow direction Maisod)


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps. We have already been to Clairvaux Les Lacs area and are heading down the big lake called vouglans before turning east through st Claude towards Geneva. Some good wild spots up there but I think the lake area where we are is pretty much tied up as far as wilding is concerned and only. Handful of aires.

We have found what looks like a cracking aire at Jeurre just 10 miles south of here at 46.36574 5.70615. €5 and looks like a private site with no time limits like this one.

Might give that a go then explore on the bike and maybe find a wildy.

I could always go around the vans with my guitar and serenade the other campers with me cap in hand. Might raise a few quid! 

Suns trying. Might have to go for a swim. Got to get my €6 worth!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

The beach and lake here are superb! Had a good swim and its like swimming pool temperature.

The aire is now deserted however apart from us and some Brits in a self build who are juggling on the aire. They are flipping good as well. 

It doesn't make sense. People would stay here for a few days and happily pay €6. Now it's empty. It's not like there is a campsite nearby either.

Crackers.


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

€6 Barry?

Surely you wasted that already on another packet of ****!


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

****, beer, wine and cheese are on a different budget!  we went to morbier the other day and a fantastic Comte cheese place. The fridge is packed with the stuff. Unfortunately mrs d says the parking and water budget has to be under €1 per night on this trip. Currently running at about 35 cents


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

barryd said:


> turning east through st Claude towards Geneva.


If you are going via the Col de Faucille I think there is (used to be) a free aire/wild spot right at the top near the hotels.

Given your centime pinching budget you will have to forgo the pleasure of a pot of tea on the terrace of the hotel I mentioned in the earlier thread.

http://www.la-mainaz.com/en/


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Thoirette is OK. 46.26922, 5.53482.

A bit SW of Jeurre. Maybe not as wild as you like but pretty close to some water.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Stanner and Tonyt.

There does indeed look like some lakes or rivers around thoirette. Do you know tony if any of them would be suitable for the dinghy? Looks like water right near the aire and a mile or so away a bigger lake at matafelon granges. Might be worth a look.

We may well check out your tea spot Stanner. Don't forget it's the parking budget that's right not the eating and drinking one! 

The aire at Jeurre where we are now is lovely. Just like a cl at home with so far just us and two other vans. Loads of space. Pity it's chucking down again.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

I haven't been that way for a couple of years but recall there's a lake running south of Chancia which has a road all the way round it and I'm pretty sure that's where I spent a few nights wilding. Seem to remember some boats/canoes on the banks....... but it was a while ago


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

barryd said:


> Thanks Stanner and Tonyt.
> 
> There does indeed look like some lakes or rivers around thoirette. Do you know tony if any of them would be suitable for the dinghy? Looks like water right near the aire and a mile or so away a bigger lake at matafelon granges. Might be worth a look.
> 
> ...


Barry

I did not realise that tenner had wiped out your parking budget :roll:

I will put Basia on rations for a month and see what we can cross-subsidise from the entertainment budget - look under the doormat when you get home :lol:

Anyway you are a bit of a spendthrift averaging 35 cents a day - we got round Scotland for 3 weeks for nothing - except for my generosity at Shieldaig where I put a quid in the honesty box, just for a 50lt water top-up( no parking) because they have bothered to make an 'Aire' there. We parked outside the restaurant - better view, but cost an arm - and two legs 

I wish the rain would chuck it down here - 38C today - way beyond my capabilities.

Geoff


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks chaps. Will check out the lake on the way down.

The tenner was worth it Geoff for the entertainment,food and booze up! Suns out at last but only about 23c

Next thing I need info on us saint Claude but will start a new thread.


----------

